
Your Body's Best Time for Everything - pppppo
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444180004578018294057070544.html#project%3DWORKFAM0926%26articleTabs%3Darticle
======
drumdance
I've been thinking about something along these lines for a while. A few months
ago the science fiction writer William Hertling wrote an interesting blog post
that, among other things, predicts we will have implantable computers by 2030.

[http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2012/06/how-to-predict-
the-f...](http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2012/06/how-to-predict-the-
future.html)

It strikes me that this will enable a whole range of behavior optimization
based on the computer having access to info provided by your body chemistry.

~~~
engtech
Before you get your hopes too far up, here's a bunch of sci-fi writers trying
to predict 2012 in 1987.

<http://www.writersofthefuture.com/time-capsule-predictions>

Humans are horrible at predicting future trends beyond a couple of years.

~~~
drumdance
True, but Hertling has a good track record and limits his predictions to
computer capacity based on Moore's law.

------
dreamdu5t
Can we please stop posting these pop science fluff articles that read like
Men's Health ads and have little to no information on real science.

------
epo
Growing body of research? Most, if not all, of this stuff was determined
decades ago, circadian rhythms are far from a new idea. This is a lazy rehash
of some of the more respectable findings from the scientific end of 60s/70s
new-ageism.

------
engtech
Did I read that correctly?

Not only did talking about twitter come before talking about exercise, but
both sections deserved 3 paragraphs each?

~~~
phragg
Yeah that article was getting good and then told me the best time to check
tweets.

------
dawernik
Should you be continually trying to beat your personal best or raising your
trough performance level. What's a better approach in the long game of life?

~~~
engtech
Probably to practice being calm and relaxed, and to build deeper relationships
with other people.

~~~
dawernik
Very true. If you add the words twitter, peak performance, and about 500 words
- that thought could be published.

------
Aardwolf
If I get up at 10am and go to sleep at 2am, should I just move the schedule
they show forward 2 hours and it'll apply to me?

------
executive
Lung capacity is average 18% higher at 5pm than midday :: optimal time to
smoke

